# [OT] The BIG 1-0-0-0!



## WizarDru (Feb 20, 2003)

*MWA-HA-HA! 

1000 posts!

HA-HA-HA!*

_[cue thunder and lightning sound effects]_


_Yeah, yeah, I know.  Plenty of folks have posted more twice that.  
And, yes, I've really been over that a long time, since I've been here since before Morrus took over.  
It's a personal benchmark.  I'm not sure if this is a good thing, or a bad thing, but there it is.  

Yay, me._


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 20, 2003)

You win a trip to Meta land.


----------



## megamania (Feb 20, 2003)

in a low monotone voice the crowd goes  "yay."


----------



## Nail (Feb 20, 2003)

Ooooo....special effects!  Are these this like the Count on Sesame Street?


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 20, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *You win a trip to Meta land. *




Whee!  Thanks, Eric!


If I asked if it was an 'E' ticket ride, would I be showing how old I was?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 20, 2003)

Congrat's.  You have now officially wasted more of your life than you will ever want to admit.  Here's to your next 1000 posts.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 20, 2003)

Congrats! 

Heh. Reminds me that I'll be hitting 6,000 real soon now...


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 20, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Congrats!
> 
> Heh. Reminds me that I'll be hitting 6,000 real soon now... *




Thanks.  But you know, you're a moderator.  It's not like you're mortal, or anything.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 20, 2003)

Good job, the 1000 post barrier is a big deal as it seeems only the more serious poster ever reach that milestone.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 20, 2003)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *But you know, you're a moderator.  It's not like you're mortal, or anything.  *



Right. 

And I meant no offense to your post count; it's just that thinking of someone hitting a multiple of 1,000 reminded me that I'll soon do that again as well...


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 20, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Good job, the 1000 post barrier is a big deal as it seeems only the more serious poster ever reach that milestone.   *




And only the Insane ones reach 10,000? 
Don't Forget: I know your plan...


----------



## 333 Dave (Feb 20, 2003)

I think Crothian has 17000+ posts...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 20, 2003)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *I think Crothian has 17000+ posts... *




I think you are right


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 20, 2003)

Congrats, and welcome home!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, just watch that post count now!  You will be amazed how fast it starts to jump!


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 21, 2003)

Would you like some monkeys in celebration, WizarDru?


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 21, 2003)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> *Would you like some monkeys in celebration, WizarDru? *




*I like Monkeys.  Doesn't everyone?*


And no worries, Big D, I didn't even think of it that way.   Crothian, though, he's just sick.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 21, 2003)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like Monkeys.  Doesn't everyone?
> 
> ...



Postcount means monkeys!


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 21, 2003)

A big congrats  to you WizarDru!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

2-0-0-0!


----------

